# Photo of the Month - December 09 Nominations



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to the December PotM Nomination thread.

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*.

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month of December 2009 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.


How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon 




 on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! ;-)


----------



## leighthal (Dec 8, 2009)

sarallyn  originally posted here


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 8, 2009)

Padre Island by BoblyBill


----------



## avilamillar (Dec 9, 2009)

pollcolingwood said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have thousands of pics in my album. As such I could not decide which one I should post here. I am sure I will post more than one. The only reason is I want my pics to be the best in December. Let me check and come to conclusion for which to post.
> 
> Cheers.


 
You cant nomitate yourself...


----------



## AUZambo (Dec 10, 2009)

avilamillar said:


> pollcolingwood said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Sure he can...he just won't be on the ballot!

:razz:


----------



## Scout (Dec 10, 2009)

I want to nominate Pugnacious33 for Distorted Sunset but I can't figure out how to post it here! I tried a few different ways....


----------



## AUZambo (Dec 11, 2009)

Scout said:


> I want to nominate Pugnacious33 for Distorted Sunset but I can't figure out how to post it here! I tried a few different ways....


Here you go:


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## Pugs (Dec 12, 2009)

I nominate Bill19 for "CD Water Drops".


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 30, 2009)

Boxing photos by SnapLocally
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/187413-boxing-shobox.html


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2009)

Posted by pdxphoto, here.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 31, 2009)

*Three photos (2 from Brazil, one from Dia de los Muertos)* by AfroKen


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 1, 2010)

Nominations are now closed, and the poll can be found here


----------

